# RecipeDB - s&amp;m pale ale



## beer147 (28/8/12)

BOXHEAD BREWING single fin ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 62ltr boil, hops is Galaxy not challenger. No dry hopping, 0 hop addition is flame out. ferment at 18c    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Generic DME - Light    3 kg Briess DME- Weizen    1 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 0mins)    30 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 20mins)    25 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     22 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         88L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 11.5 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 88L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

